# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Cần Thơ - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Can Tho

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Cần Thơ* cho người thân, bạn bè. *Didau.org* xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Cần Thơ*.

*Bánh tét lá cẩm, nem Cái Răng*

Ở Cần Thơ, bánh tét ngon nhất thuộc về gia tộc họ Huỳnh ở Bình Thuỷ. Con cháu họ Huỳnh đã làm cho đòn bánh tét độc đáo hơn bằng cách nấu lá cẩm lấy nước xào nếp dẻo với nước cốt dừa và dùng thịt, trứng vịt muối làm nhân.
 




Món quà mà nhiều người dân Cái Răng hay tặng khách phương xa chính là món nem chua nổi tiếng của quê nhà. Việc tìm mua món đặc sản này cũng rất dễ dàng chỉ cần đi xe 15 - 20 phút từ trung tâm TP Cần Thơ đi về phía Nam chừng 5km, vừa qua cầu Cái Răng là đã đến “làng nem”. Nem là một sản vật mà du khách có thể mua về làm quà. Nem Cái Răng gọn, nhẹ, dễ mang đi xa, có thể để được lâu.
 




Cái Răng có những “lò” nem nổi tiếng như “Minh Thu”, “Bà Năm”, “Cô Hương”, “Cô Phúc”... nằm dọc theo Quốc lộ 1. Nem chua Cái Răng cùng nem Lai Vung, là hai đặc sản khá nổi tiếng của vùng ĐBSCL. Hai loại nem này có hương vị khác nhau: nem Lai Vung nhiều bì, vị chua ngọt, màu đỏ hồng, hơi dai thì nem Cái Răng nhiều thịt hơn bì, vị chua thanh, không dai, hậu ngọt.


* Ca cao Phong Điền*

Phong điền nổi tiếng với chợ nổi Phong Điền với vườn trái cây xum xuê  trĩu quả với đủ loại cây trái, như: dâu hạ châu, cam, quýt, vú sữa,  măng cụt, táo, ổi….Ngoài ra, có một loại cây nổi tiếng với loại nước uống thơm, ngon  bổ dưỡng đó là cây Ca Cao. Nếu có dịp về Cần Thơ bạn đừng bỏ lở chuyến  tham quan vườn cây Ca Cao của chú Mười Cương.


_Cây ca cao Phong Điền._



 Vườn ca cao Mười Cương hiện có 1ha, với hơn 2.000 gốc ca cao, gồm trên  15 giống ca cao các loại. Vườn ca cao có nét đặc trưng: các loại cây  cóc, xoài, măng cụt tầng trên, tạo bóng mát cho cây ca cao sinh trưởng . 
 Đến đây du khách không chỉ cảm nhận được cuộc sống thanh bình của vùng  quê, ngoài vườn gió mát, trái ngon mà còn cảm nhận được sự chất phát  bình dị của người dân nơi đây.

Để có được bột ca cao thơm ngon mà chúng ta thường dùng làm nước uống thì người trồng ca cao phải trải qua nhiều công đoạn.

Từ trái Ca Cao già hái từ trên cây xuống chẻ vỏ ra để lấy phần ruột bên  trong. Phần ruột có màu trắng nhìn rất đẹp mắt. Sau đó lấy phần ruột  trái Ca Cao đó đem ủ từ 6 – 7 ngày cho một phần lớp vỏ mỏng bên ngoài  tách ra rồi đem phơi nắng cho đến khi thấy hạt Ca Cao khô lại. 

_Quả ca cao Phong Điền._



 Tiếp tục lấy hạt Ca Cao đã phơi đem rang nóng lên dùng nồi đất nung rang  hạt ca cao bằng lửa củi ở nhiệt độ cao đến khi hạt có mùi thơm đặc  trưng của ca cao bay lên, lan tỏa ra xung quanh. Lúc này hạt đã chín, đổ  ra các tấm đệm làm bằng sợi lác để cho nguội rồi bóc lớp vỏ lụa loại  bỏ.

Công đoạn tách vỏ lụa lúc này tốn rất nhiều công sức và đòi hỏi người  làm cần phải kiên trì. Có rất nhiều cách để bóc vỏ lụa; có thể dùng lực  ngón tay cái để bóc vỏ, phương pháp này làm cho đầu ngón tay rất đau  không làm được số lượng nhiều. Có thể dùng cối đá (dùng xay bột gạo) đẩy  con đội lên, cho thớt cối có độ hở sao cho khi cho hạt cacao vào xay có  thể bể làm hai hoặc bể ba. Sau khi xay xong cho vào thúng tre, tìm nơi  nào có gió mạnh trải đệm ra và giê, (giống giê lúa) sức gió đẩy vỏ lụa  ra phía trước.

Sau khi thực hiện loại bỏ một số vỏ lụa nhỏ và nhẹ bay đi, còn một số vỏ  lớn ở lại, tiếp tục dùng mo cau, hoặc dùng nia đan bằng tre sảy tách  tiếp tục loại bỏ những vỏ lụa còn lại (ngày nay hiện đại hơn người ta  dùng quạt gió). Công đoạn này đòi hỏi sự tinh ý, khéo léo kết hợp sự mềm  mại của đôi tay mới làm được.

Trải qua công đoạn bóc vỏ lụa rất công phu, lúc này còn lại nhân của hạt  ca cao cho vào cối dùng chày giã nhuyễn sẽ thành bột Ca Cao có thể pha  nước sôi, cho thêm đường hoặc sữa tùy vào sở thích người sử dụng.

Ngoài ra từ hạt Ca Cao có thể làm kẹo Ca Cao, bơ Ca Cao, rượu Ca Cao.  Nghiên cứu mới đây của Đại học California, San Francisco (Mỹ) cho thấy 1  cốc cacao vào mỗi buổi sáng sẽ giúp bạn hạn chế 15% nguy cơ mắc các  bệnh ung thư (nhất là ung thư đường ruột và dạ dày), giúp tỉnh táo hơn  trong công việc, làm giảm hội chứng mệt mỏi,  ổn định đường huyết, có  lợi cho tim…Một thực phẩm rất thơm ngon và bổ dưỡng đang chờ bạn đến  khám phá. 




 Đến đây vừa được tận hưởng không khí trong lành của vườn ca cao, vừa  được trải nghiệm cách chế biến, thưởng thức và có thể mua các sản phẩm  ca cao về để làm quà cho người thân, bạn bè.

_Địa chỉ tham khảo:_
Homestay ông Lâm Thế Cương (Mười Cương): Số 275 ấp Mỹ Ái, xã Mỹ Khánh, huyện Phong Điền, Cần Thơ.

ĐT: 0710.3.942.573 - 0939.427.589


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Didau.org xin giới thiệu cho bạn một số địa điểm của các trung tâm mua sắm trong thành phố để bạn có thể thuận tiện hơn khi đi du lịch Cần Thơ.*

*Các shop bán sản phẩm sơn mài*

* Đoàn Lộc:  Số 146, đường Trần Hưng Đạo, quận Ninh Kiều.
Điện thoại: 071.3832 889

*Sơn mài Minh Nghi: Số 97, đường Lý Tự Trọng, quận Ninh Kiều.
Điện thoại: 071.3830 136

*Sơn mài Trung Tín: Số 58, đường Lý Tự Trọng, quận Ninh Kiều.
Điện thoại: 071.3831 680

*Sơn mài Thanh Thúy: Số 40, đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, quận Ninh Kiều.
Điện thoại: 071.3829 594

*Sơn mài Ngọc Hà: Số 46B, đường Ngô Quyền, quận Ninh Kiều.
Điện thoại: 071.3822 978

*Sơn mài Ngọc: Số 69, đường Mậu Thân, quận Ninh Kiều.
Điện thoại: 071.3898 158

*Sơn mài Hùng: Số 62, đường Nguyễn Trãi, quận Ninh Kiều
Điện thoại: 071.3826 077.

*Các shop bán thời trang*

*Tơ lụa Ý Lan: Số 198, đường 30/4.
Điện thoại: 071.738 987

*Shop N&V (chuyên bán giày dép, quần áo, mỹ phẩm, nón, mắt kính, đồng hồ thời trang): Số 60A-75, đường Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa.
Điện thoại: 071.821 898

*Kính mát Khải Minh: Số 58 Bis, đường Hùng Vương, quận Ninh Kiều.
Điện thoại: 071.820 971

*An Phước: Số 28, đường Nguyễn Trãi, quận Ninh Kiều.
Điện thoại: 071.811 244

*Belt- Wallet: Số 5, đường Nguyễn Trãi, quận Ninh Kiều.
Điện thoại: 071.821 524

*Shop 69: Số 69, đường Nguyễn Trãi, quận Ninh Kiều.
Điện thoại: 071.822 063

*Các cơ sở sản xuất thủ công mỹ nghệ*

*Cơ sở Nhịp Cầu: Số 20B, đường Nguyễn Văn Cừ (nối dài), quận Ninh Kiều. Điện thoại: 071.896 183. Sản phẩm quà lưu niệm, chủ yếu làm từ gáo dừa. Gian hàng bán lẻ tại Siêu thị Co.opMart.

*Công ty thủ công mỹ nghệ Minh Hùng: Số 172/1, đường Trần Phú, quận Ninh Kiều. Điện thoại: 071.762 336. Sản phẩm từ gỗ, mây, tre, gốm.

*HTX Kim Hưng: Khu vực Thạnh Mỹ, phường Thường Thạnh, quận Cái Răng. Điện thoại: 071.911 846. Sản phẩm làm từ cói, lục bình, mây, tre, lá. Sản phẩm được trưng bày ở Phòng trưng bày sản phẩm tại Sở Công nghiệp thành phố Cần Thơ.

----------


## thientai206

bánh tét lá cẩm nhìn như khoai lang tím í nhỉ

----------


## hangnt

*Cần Thơ là nơi tập trung khá nhiều các siêu thị và chợ lớn nh mang dáng dấp khhiện đại. ỏDưới đây là những địa chỉ mua sắm tại Cần Thơ dành cho chuyến du lịch Cần Thơ của bạn.* 

*Trung Tâm Thương mại Maximark Cần Thơ* 

Siêu thị Maximark Cần Thơ là một trong những siêu thị lớn tại thành phố Cần Thơ. 

Siêu thị được trang bị tiện nghi hiện đại theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế với nhiều khu vực dịch vụ khách hàng như khu vực mua sắm tự chọn, các quầy mua bán tổng hợp thời trang, mắt kính, giày dép... Ngoài ra, siêu thị còn có các khu vực giải trí và ẩm thực như games, nhà hàng ăn uống, cà phê…. 

Địa chỉ: 02 Hùng Vương, Q. Ninh Kiều, TP. Cần Thơ. 
Điện thoại: (071) 766933

*Vinatex Plaza Cần Thơ*

Vinatex đã khai trương siêu thị tại thành phố Cần Thơ vào ngày 22/7/2006. 

Trung tâm có thiết kế 5 tầng, giới thiệu bày bán hơn 40.000 mặt hàng, sản phẩm các loại được phân theo khu vực hàng cao cấp và bình dân để khách hàng dễ dàng chọn lựa. 

Địa chỉ: 42 Đường 30/4, Q. Ninh Kiều, TP. Cần Thơ. 
Điện thoại: (071) 763227

*Siêu thị CitiMart Cần Thơ* 

Qui mô cũng khá đồ sộ với 1 tòa nhà 4 tầng, tổng diện tích sử dụng trên 6.500m2. Trong đó phần dành cho hàng hóa tự chọn ở tầng trệt hơn 1.200m2, với khoảng 26.000 mặt hàng đủ mọi chủng loại. 

Citimart Cần Thơ cũng tính đến việc mời gọi các doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ thuê lại mặt bằng để liên kết kinh doanh dịch vụ ngân hàng, các mặt hàng thời trang cao cấp và dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí... 

Địa chỉ: Số 51, Nguyễn Trãi, Quận Ninh Kiều, TP. Cần Thơ. 
Điện thoại: (071) 754788 

*Một số siêu thị và shop quà lưu niệm khác:*

*Siêu thị Co.opMart Cần Thơ:* 
Địa chỉ: 01, Hòa Bình, Q. Ninh Kiều, TP Cần Thơ. 
Điện thoại: (071) 763586

*Metro Hưng Lợi:* 
Địa chỉ: Quốc lộ 91B TP Cần Thơ. 
Điện thoại: (071) 739973

*Gift Shop Phượng Hồng:* 
Địa chỉ: 126 Nguyễn An Ninh, Q.Ninh Kiều, Tp.Cần Thơ. 
Điện thoại: (071) 824176

*Gift Shop 99:* 
Địa chỉ: 30 Mậu Thân, Q.Ninh Kiều, Tp.Cần Thơ. 
Điện thoại: (071) 731297

*Gift Shop 3 Hạt Dẻ:* 
Địa chỉ: 70 Phan Đình Phùng, Q.Ninh Kiều, Tp.Cần Thơ. 
Điện thoại: (071) 813565

----------


## hangnt

Cần Thơ có vài món ngon có thể mua về làm quà như bánh tét lá cẩm, nem Cái Răng.

Ở Cần Thơ, bánh tét ngon nhất thuộc về gia tộc họ Huỳnh ở Bình Thuỷ. Con cháu họ Huỳnh đã làm cho đòn bánh tét độc đáo hơn bằng cách nấu lá cẩm lấy nước xào nếp dẻo với nước cốt dừa và dùng thịt, trứng vịt muối làm nhân.

Món quà mà nhiều người dân Cái Răng hay tặng khách phương xa chính là món nem chua nổi tiếng của quê nhà. Việc tìm mua món đặc sản này cũng rất dễ dàng chỉ cần đi xe 15 - 20 phút từ trung tâm TP Cần Thơ đi về phía Nam chừng 5km, vừa qua cầu Cái Răng là đã đến “làng nem”. Nem là một sản vật mà du khách có thể mua về làm quà. Nem Cái Răng gọn, nhẹ, dễ mang đi xa, có thể để được lâu.

Cái Răng có những “lò” nem nổi tiếng như “Minh Thu”, “Bà Năm”, “Cô Hương”, “Cô Phúc”... nằm dọc theo Quốc lộ 1. Nem chua Cái Răng cùng nem Lai Vung, là hai đặc sản khá nổi tiếng của vùng ĐBSCL. Hai loại nem này có hương vị khác nhau: nem Lai Vung nhiều bì, vị chua ngọt, màu đỏ hồng, hơi dai thì nem Cái Răng nhiều thịt hơn bì, vị chua thanh, không dai, hậu ngọt.

----------

